# Looking for C&C/OSR/mTraveller/nWoD games in the Inland Empire



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 15, 2013)

I've been playing exclusively online for seven years, but I'm looking to dip my toe back into tabletop play, at least on an infrequent basis. My time is relatively limited (I've got a new baby and a kindergartener who carve up a lot of my free time nowadays), but I'd love to sit in on a Castles & Crusades, OSR, Mongoose Traveller or nWoD (I've got the core, HtV, Promethean and Changeling) game at least periodically.

My preference is for games where fluff is more important than crunch, but I can roll with whatever, so long as I get a heads-up in advance for what sort of game it is.

I'm based in Redlands, but can travel as far as the High Desert, Pomona, Riverside or Beaumont as needed.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 20, 2014)

Still on the look out for a good game, even one that only meets periodically.


----------

